# Final thought's/Last checks



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been looking at putting together a new rig for the past few month's and finally now (at the start of next week) I have the money to do this, now I did have another thread but it was kind of a lost cause on my part as I wasn't too sure on which way to head or how much I was going to spend, anyway's here's what I've put together and would like your thought's to if it's as good as could be for the price (budget being £350) so here's it is.

Actually here it is 

EDIT: so just wondering if I should change anything for the better, and if possible save a little money, although not too bothered about that.


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 22, 2010)

I cant see anything, maybe a screenie?


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Timonthy said:


> I cant see anything, maybe a screenie?



Here you go.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 22, 2010)

I would ditch the MSI board, and go with Gigabyte or Asus. I've had nothing but bad luck with their boards. Not to mention, I find the bios on most MSI boards inferior to the brands I mentioned.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 22, 2010)

And get a corsair psu.


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 22, 2010)

How about the AX4 635?
It looks like you aren't planning some major OCing, saving 35 for a 10% seems wirth it IMO.

Though more importantly, get a better PSU, the GX is way overated.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=188

These would be much better:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/520W...lent-S2FC-Fan-80plus-(85)-Eff-A0TX12V-V23-PSU
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/500W-Antec-EarthWatts-EA-500D-Green-80plus-Bronze-ATX12V-V23
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/650w-Antec-EarthWatts-120mm-Low-Noise-80-PLUS-certified6-Sata-2-PCI-e
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/450W...Sli-ATX-EPS12V-PS-2-20-24-pin-5-year-Warranty
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/650W...rgy-efficient-quiet-and-cool-fully-compatible


----------



## douglatins (Jul 22, 2010)

No No get the 945


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Timonthy said:


> How about the AX4 635?
> It looks like you aren't planning some major OCing, saving 35 for a 10% seems wirth it IMO.



Agree on both accounts but x4 635 isn't a slouch on OCing either. Actually runs quite cool for a quad and how far it can be pushed.


I do agree with you also Paulie to an extent. MSI has been lacky lately on their lower end boards,specifically G4x & G5x series of any chipset board. Gigabyte or Asrock would be the way to go.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't plan on changing the CPU, I did consider it but I really want to be able to say to my friends I have an L3 catch  + I hear it does help in games, how true this is I'm unsure though.

I really want to give MSI a chance and haven't really seen any bad review's on the board I selected.

The PSU.... I'm going to look at other's for sure unless someone has used one of the CoolerMaster GX's (550W) and could give me an idea on how it should compare to my current PSU?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I don't plan on changing the CPU, I did consider it but I really want to be able to say to my friends I have an L3 catch  + I hear it does help in games, how true this is I'm unsure though.
> 
> I really want to give MSI a chance and haven't really seen any bad review's on the board I selected.
> 
> The PSU.... I'm going to look at other's for sure unless someone has used one of the CoolerMaster GX's (550W) and could give me an idea on how it should compare to my current PSU?



I have used an x2 240 x4 630(no L3 cache on either), x3 720, x4 965 all with an HD3870 *AND* HD4870. Made very VERY little to no difference in gaming at all.

Everyday use didn't suffer either as I don't encode/photo edit (that much anymore).

The MSI, well that would be your personal choice and were really not TELLING you what to get by holding a gun up to your head 

Hell, I had a kickass MSI P7N Platinum, it was the best damn board I had on s775.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

It's almost 3am here and I'm feeling it, could someone tell me the difference between these boards?

Asus M4A87TD

Asus M4A87TD EVO


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Evo has crossfire and looks like more "features" on the back I/O ports.

EDIT:

Damn good board for the price!!!


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Doesn't have USB 3.0 though  I kinda figured that a "future proof" board is something what will be best for me - something I can slowly upgrade along the times.

Which leads me to my next question... how long before USB 3.0 becomes mainstream?

The answer will be the decider


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2010)

USB3 really is useless right now nothing supports it as of now and you can always get a pci-e 1x card that supports it. 

i would not get the MSI board if you want a 24/7 overclocked setup especially on a locked AMD chip it will not be able to push the bus speed very high. check out the ECS 890GX board and see if its in your price range i love mine and it took my 1090T and X2 250 up to some very good clocks. otherwise get a Asus or GB board screw MSI. 

CPU wise the 1055T is not much more expensive clocks higher and has more cores even if you have to get lower end ram or mother board i would get that over the 945.


instead of the coolermaster look at a thermaltake or antec they should still be inexpensive and give you more than enough power to handle your parts.





as for JR's comment i for one saw a gaming difference when i was running 2x4850X2s on my setups huge differences between the X2 250 and 1090T and even a quad...


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's another I've priced up, cheaper than the other and even in my opinion an overall better setup.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Here's another I've priced up, cheaper than the other and even in my opinion an overall better setup.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Capture013252.jpg



try and see if you can budget in a better cpu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Pretty sure both have USB3. I'll look again.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pretty sure both have USB3. I'll look again.



Actually... you was right, I was looking at the additional internal ports.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok I was looking at this bundle from Ebay

AMD X6 PhenomII 1055T & Gigabyte 770T-USB3 & 4GB DDR3 1333


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Ok I was looking at this bundle from Ebay
> 
> AMD X6 PhenomII 1055T & Gigabyte 770T-USB3 & 4GB DDR3 1333



Not bad at all!!! I like.

EDIT:

May want to get the specs of teh ram but from what I see it is pretty good.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not bad at all!!! I like.



Even though they don't mention no name for the RAM?



EDIT: Errr I got there before you edited your post!

I've priced up the CPU and motherboard, that alone come to £220 so even if the ram isn't so great for what I'm paying for it, it should be ok, even if just for a couple of month.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

True. I am almost certain that couldn't be worse than these nanya sticks I currently own. Should be able to overclock those 1333's listed to 1600 which would give a fair boost.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

hey I got the name of the RAM they are currently installing with their bundle deal's, they are Symtronics DDR3 1333Mhz 2GB sticks.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> hey I got the name of the RAM they are currently installing with their bundle deal's, they are Symtronics DDR3 1333Mhz 2GB sticks.



I would turn down the deal, for near enough 300 pound you can get the same deal on say Ebuyer except you'd have branded highend ram running @ 1600Mhz from OCZ, G.Skill, Crucial etc.




Tech2 said:


> Wana help me find a deal?
> 
> Got be for £350 including a new PSU!




Sure


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> I would turn down the deal, for near enough 300 pound you can get the same deal on say Ebuyer except you'd have branded highend ram running @ 1600Mhz from OCZ, G.Skill, Crucial etc.



Wana help me find a deal? 

Got be for £350 including a new PSU!

EDIT: I had a good look around early hour's of this morning, and couldn't find a deal like that anywhere else, some come quite close though.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was reading a review on the Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H and it isnt impressive, the 880G chipset seems to be lacking in comparison tot he 785G chipset. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/05/24/amd-880g-graphics-performance-review/8


Because of the PSU costs, I drop down to high end DDR3 1333Mhz, with a overclock it should overclock right upto 1600Mhz+ without issue. I used to own Crucial Balistix myself and could get 1800Mhz easy with a little extra voltage, same with my G.Skills, should be easy to achieve on OCZ Gold too.


Antec Basiq Power 550W PSU  £54.99 or OCZ StealthXstream II 600W  £53.61
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T  £160.99
OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz Gold  £78.92
ASROCK M3A785GMH/128M 785G Socket AM3  £62.42


Total: £357.32 with free 5 day super saver delivery

Antec Basiq Power 550W PSU - 6x SATA 2x PCI-E 20+4...
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz 9MB Cache Socket AM3...
OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz Gold AMD Memory Kit C...
ASROCK M3A785GMH/128M 785G Sopcket AM3 VGA DVI HDM...
OCZ StealthXstream II 600W Power Supply | Ebuyer.c...

Edit: 

I am  £7 over budget, if you need it to be  £350 exact I could drop the motherboard down to a slightly older chipset, but this might have a knock on effects for future bios updates or it might be less stable overclocked.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Take advantage of ebay and the high DDR2 prices.

You could probably sell your current 4x 1GB Dual DDR2 667mhz modules for £40-50, sending it will only cost like £2 by Royal mail, second class post.

No point selling the M2A VM, the postage will cost almost as much as the products value.

That 8800 GT might fetch about £60-70, cost about £5 to post it OEM style in a bubble wrapped evelope. That is between £100-130 recoverd for a shiney 5770. You might even put £20 ontop and get a GTX 460.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

It DID have to be on budget... but the more I think about it, the more I know I really shouldn't go cheap on a motherboard, due to having done that with my current board, and in my opinion it isn't even that great as used for a HTPC which it was designed to do! .... And anyway's I was thinking of this board instead... much of an improvement I'd say 

Asus M4A87TD EVO

EDIT:




Dent1 said:


> Take advantage of ebay and the high DDR2 prices.
> 
> You could probably sell your current 4x 1GB Dual DDR2 667mhz modules for £40-50, sending it will only cost like £2 by Royal mail, second class post.
> 
> ...



Well the idea is pretty much that, once I have a decent rig up and running I'm either going to sell my current rig as a whole, or part it out, I'm not too sure yet, but yes the money is going towards a new GPU


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 22, 2010)

With hardware, usually spending a little bit more will get you quite a bit more performance. I think a better board and a 1055T IS the way to go.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

I've seen a fair bit CiT lately but not heard any news about them does anyone know how their PSU's are? 

Here's the model I was looking at CIT 750W Modular PSU 80+ Dual 12V V2.2 High Efficiency


----------



## joeyck (Jul 22, 2010)

i dont know why you must have a x6? a x4 would do you good...

shot a x3 would be be nice, if i were u i would buy a 555BE and unlock cores and OC

or buy any of the x3 CPUs from AMD and unlock and OC... 

the money u save from buying a x6 u can buy a coolermaster hyper212+ and be good... 

a good PSU would be a Coolermaster GX____ the GX series is very nice...

for RAM i have DDR2 800mhz and cant be any happier. u dont need monster RAM but if i were u i would buy these : GeIL Black Dragon 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...

i no this is dollars but u can find something like this for euros..

also for a Mobo i would get an MSI mobo since MSI mobos and unlocking cores is *Extremely* easy with MSIs new Cell menu in bios...


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

I was thinking of an X4, but someone mentioned something about how there will be better for support for hex core's + quad (still improving) so it makes sense to get a hex core and wait for better support in year or 2.

I just don't want to have to take a chance on me getting one of the CPU's what cannot be unlocked for whatever reason.

Afew people in this thread don't recommend the CoolerMaster GX series, seem's to have some ripple issue's!

The RAM, I really do want faster RAM than my current DDR2 

As for the CPU cooler I'm very certain that my Xiggy will do the job nicely! So not too bothered about changing that anytime soon, even more so as I had to go buy a case what would actually fit my cooler without too much of a squeeze.

I almost went MSI, as you may of seen in my opening post... still would be tempted if I seen a nice board at the right price, but at the moment It'll be another ASUS.


----------



## joeyck (Jul 22, 2010)

1) if you cant unlock then RMA it  and keep trying XD (jk) a 555BE is a monster as a dual core let a lone a quad core... I hear what ur saying bout the x6 but my god all of those x6 CPUs r just such a waste (both amd and intel) if u want extreme then wait for the Bulldozer i highly suggest u not getting a x6 but if u do then get the 1055t (the cheapest one)

2) I would get faster RAM would be nice 1600 will soon be a standard imo i love 1600MHz (same with 800MHz ) 

3) i've built three systems with GX650's and my god do those things last idk why one would hate on them... but its up to u with PSU i just stick to Antec Coolermaster of XFX when it comes to PSU ...


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is what I think is the final listing for my new rig







Kinda changed hell of alot since the start of this thread, but it's looking better for sure!


----------



## Millennium (Jul 22, 2010)

I think you can get 1600mhz mem for about the same price....


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

I could, but it would mean ordering from a different store, and if I was going to do that then I'd pretty much buy each item from a different store to save the most money. but I'd rather just buy what I need from one store, and I'm sure I can overclock the RAM to 1600mhz anyways


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Asus M4A87TD EVO



Yes that is a good motherboard, I'm actually using it now 

I think the crossfire makes it worth the extra 8 pound.



Tech2 said:


> I've seen a fair bit CiT lately but not heard any news about them does anyone know how their PSU's are?
> 
> Here's the model I was looking at CIT 750W Modular PSU 80+ Dual 12V V2.2 High Efficiency



CIT are known for making cheap cases (and not very good ones at that), they are not that reputable for making PSUs. Spec wise that PSU is good but for the same money I wouldnt feel as confident as running a cheaper one from Antec, ThermalTake, OCZ etc



Millennium said:


> I think you can get 1600mhz mem for about the same price....



Prices have gone up, for high end memory he would be looking at £10-15 more (I checked Novatech and a few other online stores already), its a small amount but he is already over budget as it is. High end 1333Mhz should reach 1600MHz with a overclock, that is a good compromise.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

For once I agree with you Dent1!  

Should look around and see if you can fin these in stock anywhere Tech2:
G.SKILL ECO Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRA...


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok I could save a few quid here, just wondering which RAM is better if any?

Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz Memory Kit Unbuffered CL9







OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz Gold AMD Memory Kit CL9 1.65V


----------



## joeyck (Jul 22, 2010)

that build u posted above with the checklist is very nice... a good AMD system...


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think there is much between the two, but which is better than the other? and/or should I consider buying parts from both store's to get the best setup?


----------



## joeyck (Jul 22, 2010)

i would go with corsair RAM (just personal pref.) other then that both r pretty much identical


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

joeyck said:


> i would go with corsair RAM (just personal pref.) other then that both r pretty much identical



Yup... I slightly changed it once again here is (again) the final setup for my rig... although I have until Monday to change anything if need be, and if I'm totally honest I think the OCZ RAM look's hell of a lot better, that may change my mind during the weekend, we have yet to see


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I don't think there is much between the two, but which is better than the other? and/or should I consider buying parts from both store's to get the best setup?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Capture016.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Capture015.jpg



Split it up between the 2 vendors:

Corsair ram, psu & cpu get from scan and the mobo from ebuyer.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 23, 2010)

I was trying to head away from Antec, but it's a trustworthy brand, and certainly good overall power! the main reason I was looking at other's to be honest is the fact they looked somewhat better than the plain black of the Antec, but I could always add my own design to it 

and I think the simple clean/basic look will probably be the best option once I have all the part's up and running in my current rig.

Now to the main reason for concern, if I go for the 500w Antec, roughly what spec graphics card would be the max I could ever use?


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Ok I could save a few quid here, just wondering which RAM is better if any?
> 
> Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz Memory Kit Unbuffered CL9
> 
> ...



Those are standard Corsair kits, you'd need the Corsair XMS series to go toe to toe with OCZ gold in overclocking.




Tech2 said:


> Now to the main reason for concern, if I go for the 500w Antec, roughly what spec graphics card would be the max I could ever use?



You mean the 550W Antec? You could probably put whichever video card you want TBH. The only time you'd stress it is if you try to SLI two space heaters like the GTX 48x series. But powering single high end card or crossfiring to midrange cards shouldnt be an issue. That being said you can buy a 700w PSU from a lesser brand but the chances are it wouldnt live up to its claim when stress tested.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I was trying to head away from Antec, but it's a trustworthy brand, and certainly good overall power! the main reason I was looking at other's to be honest is the fact they looked somewhat better than the plain black of the Antec, but I could always add my own design to it
> 
> and I think the simple clean/basic look will probably be the best option once I have all the part's up and running in my current rig.
> 
> Now to the main reason for concern, if I go for the 500w Antec, roughly what spec graphics card would be the max I could ever use?



That specific power supply ....

I have ran 3870 Crossfire on mine and it's a SeaSonic built. The ones that are now being sold are Delta built units which imo are just as good. So with that sad depending on cpu used and overclocking applied, HD5770 Crossfire or single HD5850, possibly GTX470 or HD5870.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow... more than I expected  

Just curious, my current PSU would run the new rig yeah? I know it's old and seen better day's but I was just thinking if I could hold of getting the new PSU for another week?


EDIT: There has also been a slight change on the motherboard and RAM  The board is Asus M4A87TD EVO and the RAM is Corsair XMS3 DDR3 PC3-12800 (1600), Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 9-9-9-24, XMP, 1.65V


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2010)

Shouldn't have an issue with it. It is either CWT or Seasonic built. Thought you were buying the new psu due to age.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 24, 2010)

That was the plan, however despite getting the little extra money I needed a day or so early I have a dog that need's feeding and like an idiot I forgot to include her food in the money I got, so yeah... silly me... and a couple of extra thing's I forgot like, every day to day living 

So yeah an extra week for the new PSU but so glad I can order the best part of it right now!!!


Thanks to you all for your advice, and pointing me in a better direction than I was going for!


----------



## Techtu (Jul 24, 2010)

The RAM I wanted isn't in stock no more! 

This may seem a stupid question to some of you, but I've seen some OCZ Obsidian's 1600mhz, but it say's they are designed for the i5 processor's in mind... is this just a sales point, or do they really work better on the system/s they say?

EDIT: I've just tried looking for the memory support list for the board I've chose, but it seem's to have every bit of support besides the RAM module's? I've never had a problem using any memory in any board as long as it's supported DDR/DDR2 + Mhz rating, so I guess it doesn't really make me worry about it too much.... or should I?


----------



## joeyck (Jul 24, 2010)

my penis is more suited for white women... 

so does that mean it wont fit any other womens birth canal?

hopefully this answers ur question lol


edit : 

also on the speeds i usually look for RAM standards on the mobo if it says 1600MHz / 1333 i get 1600 i dont feel like RAM or anything its to be safe ya no?


----------



## Techtu (Jul 24, 2010)

I wasn't asking if it would work, just if it does actually make a difference in performance


----------



## joeyck (Jul 24, 2010)

oh lol mst people wont notice a change... lol


----------



## Techtu (Jul 24, 2010)

I did see some other's... slightly lower latency than the obsidian's but they said i7 on them... not a chance I was getting them


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 25, 2010)

The "i7 marketing" means they are specc'd for lower voltage and i think a lower tRC timing. Most (90%) of them will work on AM3.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 25, 2010)

So the part's got ordered:

ASUS M4A87TD - EVO

AMD Phenom II 1055T

OCZ Obsidian PC3-12800

I would of loved to of got the new PSU, but shame I've got a very forgetful memory and forget the most basic of need's  (or just intend to put my rig first, depending on how you look at it). I'll more than likely have a new PSU this time next week though, and then just got find someone who want's part's of my current setup to afford a new graphics card 

EDIT: Think I may of made a mistake buying the OCZ Obsidian's  seem's like hell of a lot of bad review's on newegg for one's using AMD/ASUS.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 30, 2010)

Everything is in place and working great! the only problem I seem to be having is reading the correct voltages & temperatures 

AMD OverDrive doesn't like to read the correct volts, nor does any other program I used to use: I have yet to try PC Probe II, but I never liked it in the first place.

EDIT: Even stress tested and temp's didn't go about 39


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2010)

Cpuid's HWMonitor is your friend!!


----------

